# 21 Mar 14:  "Two Canadians among 9 killed in Taliban attack on Kabul hotel"



## The Bread Guy (21 Mar 2014)

> The four gunmen were swift as they entered the luxury hotel in Kabul, although it took them a few minutes to find the restaurant that was their target, Afghan officials said Friday as they pieced together details of the brazen attack that killed nine people, including two Canadians.
> 
> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird condemned the attack in Afghanistan’s capital, calling it a “brazen and cowardly attack,” as he boarded a plane Friday with Prime Minister Stephen Harper bound for Europe.
> 
> ...


_Ottawa Citizen_, 21 Mar 14



> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird today issued the following statement:
> 
> “Canada condemns this brazen and cowardly terrorist attack on the Serena Hotel, in Kabul, which has claimed the lives of many and left several people injured.
> 
> ...


FATD Canada, 21 Mar 14


----------



## Infantryman2b (21 Mar 2014)

Rough news after just having the last conventional troops rotate home. RIP to the fallen.


----------



## jasonjason (22 Mar 2014)

That is horrible news for sure and was uncertainly unexpected Sometimes it is easy to forget about how cowardly those who commit these acts of terror truly are. My thoughts go out to the family and friends of those who have fallen because of the cowardice of just a select few.


----------



## AirDet (22 Mar 2014)

If they come thru Trenton, I have already volunteered to be part of the bearer party. While they weren't military they were over there trying to make life better for the locals, much like we were. It's only fair they are treated with honour for their contribution and sacrifice.

 Let's face it, we all knew that our mission would pave the way for people like this to carry on the peaceful side of restoring the Afghan people to freedom. They in essence carried on our mission.


----------

